# Is Bob's Place done?



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2010)

Lately it starting to look like no one is using Bob's place anymore.  I am wondering if anyone ever comes to this place anymore.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2010)

It's been more quiet in this section than for quite a while. 
I think/hope it's just the real life temporarily interfering with everyone's virtual life, and nothing more serious than that. 
Not done though - it would be boring if there was no place to talk about other than strictly business though. Time to revive the bar thread me thinks...


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the website is receiving much less traffic as a whole, not just Bob's place. A quick look at the tech page shows me that there are 2 open tickets - normally there are at least around 10.
Maybe people are just to busy at this time of year to check macosx.com regularly... hard to say.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 22, 2010)

Giaguara said:


> I think/hope it's just the real life temporarily interfering with everyone's virtual life, and nothing more serious than that.



Believe it or not I can believe that.  It seems the older I get the faster time goes by and the days seem shorter.


----------



## fryke (Dec 23, 2010)

Well: That's true of us older geeks - the question is whether enough new blood is being generated, then. I guess for me it's rather simple: I have a 100% job nowadays and a relationship - certainly less time to browse and post than when I was working from home on projects I selected (or came around). At some point, I probably didn't have more than 25% work, which left a loooooooot of time for internet activities. Also, the fact that I now work in Apple's field selling Apple products actually has taken over that part of my "hobby". If I discuss the pros and cons of operating systems and applications and devices all day, I'm certainly less interested in doing so in my spare time.  Or at least the time I spend daily doing so has shifted from spare time to work quite a bit.

The question is: Does macosx.com need _really_ new features, not just the ability to share stuff with social networks. And with that thought: Maybe social networks have taken over some of the functionality of all the different specialised forums online... Certainly places like Bob's Place can easily be replaced in a person's life by the likes of facebook...


----------



## bbloke (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a look through the site occasionally, but less often and for less long than I used to.  Work life and "real life" have been keeping me very busy for many months, so I haven't had much spare time...  Those are the main reasons I've been around a lot less.  

There have been a few changes to the feel of the site over a long period that have contributed to me spending less time here as well.  One of these is the feeling that many of the old regulars are not around so much, so that may become a vicious circle for some too.

fryke, you may have a point about social networking sites.  It could be that people are more likely to discuss things on their mind using Facebook, Twitter, etc. than on here.


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, there are other sites that still have their traffic (MacNN for one). And ad-hominem back-and-forth there seems to be the flavor of the day. I feel the site has lost some of its character (and its characters) through the years. 

What we need are some good ol' fashioned inflammatory flame wars, whether platform or red/blue, east west, north south....

Where have all the rancorous posters gone?  Hulkaroos - wassup


----------



## fryke (Jan 28, 2011)

Hm. I'm much more content with the USA these days. I guess I've had my fill of Bush-bashing vs. ScottW in the '00s.  Obama's election kinda soothed that. For me. Platform wars, the old way, are over for me as well. I mean: Even if someone gets a Mac and regrets it, he can still install Windows on it nowadays. (But I haven't heard much of people actually trying to switch and giving up.)

If we truly wanted more flamewars, we'd have to have an android section. Or we'd need an android-fraction. (Btw.: I've got an HTC Desire that sits on its Dock next to my iMac. At first it was fun to install several different mods on it, but no android-OS ever gave me the fulfilling experience iOS does, so it's simply there as a hobby...)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh please! I don't want freetoids lurking around here!


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't say we _should_ do it, I was merely pointing out where the flamewars are at.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 29, 2011)

Not enough anarchists I suppose.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 29, 2011)

So should we create an Android section? Or how about an Android (or other flamey) thread in the Cafe?


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2011)

We already have a place for Free as in Beer - Hervé's


----------



## reed (Mar 24, 2011)

I will always be here among those who have been kind and generous and... most of all funny and very good natured. Also, I may add, have been very helpful both in terms of Mac problems but in ideas, interesting debates and just being good eggs.... just having a word or two on this site has been and will always be a pleasure.  
 If I check in less, it's like some of you have said already,it's because of our daily lives, etc.. I have met, and yes, greeted one of you in person. He is a friend now and I hope he says the same. Should you ever come my way, it will be the same I'm sure. Pax, Reed


----------

